# Kandy Coated Kackles



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

You've probably already seen the 31 Days of Hallowen tumblr site that is delivering a short mix of Halloween musical goodness every day ...

... But then there's this OTHER one called Kandy Coated Kackles that is ALSO firing off a mix every day, and they look good. Gorgeous cover art, too. 

So get it while it's HOT HOT HOT!

EDIT: So it looks like the guys links are broken. These were all from 2012, and all the links are gone. All of them. The lesson ... as always ... I'm a moron.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Actually there are a bunch of that fella's mixes still available from here:

https://www.tumblr.com/search/kandy coated kackles

Seems like it's the Rapidshare and some Mediafire links that are broken: I think volumes 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 and 9 are still available through the link above. Plus even the ones with broken links, the tracklists have some songs I'm interested in individually looking up.

So perhaps this is is still a good thought of yours...


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey, I found all the Kandy Coated Kackles by searching the site he was sharing them on. (Sorry for the dangling preposition.) They've got some fun songs on there, and the artwork really is terrific. If there's interest, I'll upload them somewhere special.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Wait, you've got the rest too? I would be interested. There are some songs on there I'm curious to hear.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've got all the volumes as well (someone shared them on a forum last year), so let me know if anyone else needs them posted/shared....


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

talkingcatblues, which volumes do you need?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here are the Kandy Coated Kackles...
Volume 01 Volume 02 Volume 03 Volume 04
Volume 05 Volume 06 Volume 07 Volume 08
Volume 09 Volume 10 Volume 11 Volume 12
Volume 13 Volume 14 Volume 15 Volume 16


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow! This is awesome! Thanks Dinosaur!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

That is a whole lot of music! I'm probably going to be listening to Halloween tunes through Christmas at this rate.  

There is a volume 17 as well, from last year, although when I tried to DL it I was denied. The guy who's making them is still around, so who knows - maybe there'll be one this year too.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm going to dig around & see if I have Volume 17 - if I do, I'll post it tomorrow or Thursday (depending on shift/day off)


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

These KCK mixes are pretty fun. The artwork is really gorgeous, too.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I uploaded Volume 17 - here's the link....

http://www.mediafire.com/download/qyt2cf525o8ti08/Kandy+Coated+Kackles+vol+17+-+tokyo+attack.zip

& he finally made Volume 18! Here's the link....

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jchj7f6veom8l2a/KCK18.zip?dl=0


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

You guys are the best! Thanks to both of you!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

you're welcome - I posted the link to another blog that has Halloween music & comps on the comps thread as well....


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Great stuff ... thanks kmeyer. I've been listening to these at work! I'm gonna be so sad when Halloween season is over...


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm always out of the loop for that kind of stuff too. But thanks for sharing the music links! I'm gonna get a lot of use out of these!


----------

